# Help



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

So, I have a few german shepherds. Anyways, one of my females broke her leg. She had to be put up for 5 weeks in cast. Well, just like 2 days after being in the cast she came into heat. So, I let her out of the kennel today and noticed one of my male dogs (he’s fixed) following her around. So, I went back outside to check on her and I noticed blood on the porch. She just came in heat November 4th. Is it more likely that she went out of heat and came back in or having an extended heat. The blood was red, but I wouldn’t say a bright red. I’ve always just let my dogs get together around days 9-12, but I have no idea when she came into heat. Any positive insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did I read this correctly? You have a female who broke her leg bad enough to be casted in heat and you are going to breed her?


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

You read it incorrectly. She’s been out of her cast for almost 3 weeks. And I didn’t say I was breeding her. It’s just a consideration at this point


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Before everyone jumps in to the general round of "why are you thinking of breeding?" Let's just, for the moment, assume you've done your health checks, your trialing & the dogs are breed worthy -- why not skip this heat cycle? Is there a reason for not skipping it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bengeslugger said:


> *She had to be put up for 5 weeks in cast. Well, just like 2 days after being in the cast she came into heat.*





bengeslugger said:


> You read it incorrectly.* She’s been out of her cast for almost 3 weeks. *And I didn’t say I was breeding her. It’s just a consideration at this point


She was in the cast for 2 days, a cast she has to be in for 5 weeks, and came into heat. But she's been out of the cast for 3 weeks.

You are contradicting yourself.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

I honestly probably won’t breed her. My male dog isn’t old enough to breed her. I’m more or less trying to figure out the sporadic heat cycle. ie figure out if she’s having an extended heat for some reason or if she has went out and came back in in such a short time period.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

I honestly don’t feel like trying to explain myself to you. Tuesday will be the 3rd week since she’s had her cast off. She wore the cast 4-5 weeks. She came into heat shortly after the cast was on. 2 days is probably incorrect, but arguing with you over this stupid stuff is doing nothing to help with the question that I asked.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I know next to nothing about this stuff but my thought is maybe the stress of being in the cast and on crate rest disrupted her heat cycle. Ya know much like stress can disrupt a human females menstrual cycle. Maybe discuss with your vet and rule out any possible medical issues.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Different things can throw a heat cycle off. If she is otherwise heathy just give your vet a call. It is usually quick and free. If you are more concerned or she is acting “off” make an appointment and have her seen. 

As far as to the confusion of when she came in or out or back in a second time, your initial posts were not clear and seemed to contradict each other. Some of us like to know precisely what went on or is going on so that the answer will fit the need. If something seems a bit hinky, then that needs to be clarified so that other problems can be ruled out or a new problem might be prevented. 

Good luck with things.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alrighty then, Mister. If you don't feel you need to clarify your completely jumbled up posts so people can actually answer, perhaps you need to ask a vet or find a mentor for breeding.

In short...

Yes, an injured animal can have their heat thrown off.

Good luck with all that.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Alrighty then, Mister. If you don't feel you need to clarify your completely jumbled up posts so people can actually answer, perhaps you need to ask a vet or find a mentor for breeding. Good luck with all that.


Yeah, I'm thinking someone climbed out of the wrong side of bed this morning. I mean, going to the trouble of writing for help/advice on a public forum, but really not wanting any advice at all? Go figure... 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A bit tough to follow but it sounds like a split heat. How old is your girl and have her heats followed a pattern previously? I would discuss it with your vet either way as it could be nothing or it could be serious.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry, if it seem I was coming across rude. I guess the point I was trying to get across was that she came into heat shortly after having her cast on. I’m not sure the exact amount of days, but it wasn’t long. She then went back into heat around a month. She’s out of heat now and doing great. She’s had 2 liters of pups, when she has puppies she around 6 months until she comes back into heat. If she doesn’t have puppies, it’s about 4 months. She’s 3 years old. The one month had me worried, but thanks for the helpful information.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Split heats happen. She could have come in and then gone out, to finally come back in again for her normal heat cycle. Sounds like she may have very short cycles already and something probably threw off her last cycle. 


Your bitch is still healing and needs all of her energy, calories and nutrients to go towards healing. I would skip this cycle and look to breed her at the next. 



Now for my ADMIN hat:

PEOPLE, please don't just skim a post and assume that you are reading what you THINK the OP is saying and then attack. OP is trying to say her dog broke her leg, came into heat and now is in heat AGAIN a few weeks after getting the cast off.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you so much. Yes, I did skip this cycle to give her plenty of time. She’s doing great. Very active.


----------

